# Set up help!



## Luckydog (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi guys, great forum!

I am seeking advice on FBQ setup via REW. I am sure it would be shown somewhere here, but I have yet to find it! I have just got an FBQ2496 and I've recently installed REW (brilliant tool) and have been getting to know it. I have read the info on the FBQ forum but it seems to only talk about a manual set up method without REW.

I have the FBQ correctly connected and have checked the input volume. No hum at all so far :yay2:

Sorry to ask a question which I'm sure has been asked a thousand times.:dontknow:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Sorry to ask a question which I'm sure has been asked a thousand times.


What's the question?

brucek


----------



## Luckydog (Feb 5, 2009)

:R The question is, is there a previously written, easy to follow guide to installing an FBQ2496, using REW for eq'ing stereo subs? If so, I would greatly appreciate a link to it.

Cheers


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, there's a number of things you can read.

Read and become familiar with the REW HELP files and the REW Cabling and Connections Basics.

Also note the REW information Index and the Download Page.

The BFD Guide will help with the FBQ.

brucek


----------



## Luckydog (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for your help Bruce.


----------

